# Click-N-Lock Lift Arm for the Dewalt DW788 or Delta 40-690 Scrollsaws



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

The BEST Lift Arm available for the *Dewalt DW788 or Delta 40-690 Scrollsaws* is called the *Click-N-Lock* which holds the Arm in place for quick blade changes.

*One FINGER operation*
Less than ten minute installation
Installs by replacing TWO bolts
No Holes to drill 
No ThumbScrews to tighten
All Hardware is included…

Unlike the other EZ-Lift or other alternatives there are:
No HEAVY Metal Bars to install 
No Springs to Adjust 
No cutting your plastic shroud.

It's available at this link: BigFoot Products


Check out the VIDEO…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sure seems a simple answer. Why couldn't the gurus at DW figger something like that?
Bill


----------

